# I quit.



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*I quit....... for now*

That's it. I'm done. troublemakers, good guys, bad guys, top dogs, underdogs, everyone, no one. THEY ALL WIN!!!!! I have had enough.

LIFE IS TOO short. Gonna crawl into my cave and play with little cars the way it was intended.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow sorry to hear that!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, now what happened?


Rob


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Awww, _*NO*_, Win! 

HT wouldn't be the same place without _you_. And I just renewed my membership.

The boards here have been pretty quiet (too quiet actually - not enough folks posting). I haven't seen any recent outbreaks of butt-headedness (but I have to admit, I don't follow all the threads). I thought things were starting to heal a bit here. :freak:

Fudge.

-- D


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

When was the last time someone who "quit" HT really quit for good?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well i never saw this comming? how could something or somebody piss our friend jerry off this much to just up n bail HT. i,m sure he has his reasons.i hope you reconsider and maybe take some time away, then make a return at a later date. winn43 has 7 years here and many... and i mean many friends that like and will miss him. i for one will miss his chat and humor(dude is quite funny.) ahhh it,s just a thought. yer pal joe g


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am responsible for Jerry's hasty decision.
I accept complete responsibility for my actions. I have emailed Jerry, begging him not to quit. if anyone should be forced to leave it is me.
I humbly apologize to everyone I have affected over the few years I have been here and hope that with my expulsion, things can get back to how they used to be. Jerry is a huge contributor and always an easy going guy. for me to have upset him this much, I certainly must have said something way out of line. exactly what I said hasn't been reported to me, only that I am the cause of this and apparently many other problems.
so, to alleviate this condition, this will be my last post. I hope those who I have slandered and made mad can forgive me and move on without another thought about it.
sincerely, al.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

*no*

do not quit

I enjoy your posts

My take is never to let someone else's action dictate my decisions

thats for both of you


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thats an even 5200. Congrats Al!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m headed for the newport bridge! 2 of my favorite slotrodders have checked out in a matter of hours. al that is a respectful apology and i,ll bet jerry will accept. 5200 posts and a trader rating of 72 is a member that just can,t upn leave. as slotking said NO you cant leave just yet!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey jerry don't leave my good friend you were there for me and ill be there for you also jerry im backing u up all the way don't go if u leave they win.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Awww, jeebs. 

It's like living in feudal Japan - no matter what the problem, there's only one solution. And if it's not imposed on you, you become maniacally intent on imposing it on yourself.










C'mon, Win and Al. Take a deep breath, chill, relax 










and get glad in the same shoes you got sad in.

(Or at least on the same forum.) 

-- D


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Isn't this forum about toy cars? No offense to anyone but why are people so sensitive? If you don't like what someone says about you ignore them. Should have been taught that in grade school. 

Do not understand the drama. Makes it seem like we are all a bunch of adolescent girls. :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Hey jerry don't leave my good friend you were there for me and ill be there for you also jerry im backing u up all the way don't go if u leave they win.


DITTO from me 2 Jerry :thumbsup:
behind u all da' way :wave:
Pete


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would have put money on that one....LOL


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

win43 said:


> ...... LIFE IS TOO short.....


I agree but depending on your point of view that may be a contradiction to your actions. Mate, the garrison around here is a little thin at the moment if you haven't noticed. Sort the problem out and continue posting as you have obviously enjoyed doing in the past. Easy as 1, 2, 3.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

alpink said:


> I am responsible for Jerry's hasty decision.
> I accept complete responsibility for my actions. I have emailed Jerry, begging him not to quit. if anyone should be forced to leave it is me.
> I humbly apologize to everyone I have affected over the few years I have been here and hope that with my expulsion, things can get back to how they used to be. Jerry is a huge contributor and always an easy going guy. for me to have upset him this much, I certainly must have said something way out of line. exactly what I said hasn't been reported to me, only that I am the cause of this and apparently many other problems.
> so, to alleviate this condition, this will be my last post. I hope those who I have slandered and made mad can forgive me and move on without another thought about it.
> sincerely, al.


You give yourself too much credit AL. You certainly helped but were not the only reason for my actions. Despite the rift you helped put in HT, Despite the years long friendships that were made here on HT that are now probably history, Despite the trouble you caused with others. Despite all that Al. I can forgive 'cause my heart tells me that's the right thing to do. Unfortunately my brain does not always agree and this is one of those times. I CAN forgive .... but forgetting isn't gonna be so easy.
So Al, here's a novel idea: Why not stick around and help repair what you have damaged. I now don't fit in there and I can't stay here. Maybe you can help restore HT so maybe someday I will feel like coming back.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> I would have put money on that one....LOL


I'm glad you find this so dam amusing


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The thing that drew me to HT, after posting on all the other sites for years before finding HT and calling it home, was the lack of the politics. HT used to be about two things: supporting the hobby and fellow slotters. 

Neither of you guys should leave. Just ignore each other, and all the others who bother you. Come on now, is all this really necessary? 

I hope cooler heads prevail


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Jerry you are one of my favorite people om here. Always willing to help and you made me that badazz Gremlin. 
Their are people I have learned to ignore what they post and say. One thing I've learned over the year is you can't get away from "certain" people no matter where you go. A percentage of folks are negative.
I will be happy if or when you come back.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Facebook anyone?*

It obvious you have people who support you and appreciate your contributions on HT. Get over it.. no seriously. Get over it. For the love of God you are a grown man. Put your big girl panties on and act like the same guy that everybody loves to have on here. If you can't catch your breath and get your composer back, then maybe you SHOULD take a break. Based on the initial post, I thought I was reading the facebook page of a teenage girl. Whatever it is that set you off is CLEARLY not as big a deal as you think it is RIGHT now.. and in a couple days you will wonder why the heck you posted this. Truthfully, I am not sure why I am responding. Maybe I'm the guy that doesn't have a stake in all of this but is willing to slap some sense back into you versus handing out a hug. Count to ten backwards from 20. It will be ok.. promise... 

Respectfully, Marc and Marcus


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Jerry, 

Don't quit. You are a friend to many on Hobby Talk. My friend turned me on to Hobby Talk 9 years ago. It was a good place then as now. But I noticed the issues as of late and they will pass. If not on their own, then I would hope to see some action taken to insure they do pass. 

Many of the guys and gals here 9 years ago don't log on or just left it all together. I miss those folks. Please Jerry, if you have to, take a break. But don't quit. HT would be a little darker without you.

Randy.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Al's a pot stirrer and good at it. I find him amusing and usually spot on even when he gets really going. I'll miss his posts. He's even jabbed at me a time or two and I've usually deserved it. As for Jerry, until he said he was quitting and his name was mentioned by others in this thread, I had no idea who he was beyond WIN43. I've read good info and tips from him as I have from most who post here. I am endlessly fascinated with the skills some of you posses for the tiny details. 

Later The forum likely won't die with the loss of a few good men but it's sad to see them go none the less Rockinator


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

It wasn't long ago I was ready to take leave and I changed my mind with the help of good friends on here.. I hate to see anyone leave upset.. Take sometime and chill out and rethink what your going to do.. I myself pray you stay.. Johnny


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey WIN43 (Jerry)
Dude you can't leave- well you can actually, But there alot of guys here that hope you still stick around and I'm definitely one of them. I always like your input on some of the questions I ask sometimes. Take a few days and relax but Please come back.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ok

I have the solution

Both of you send me $100

That way both of you will feel better about helping someone who is certified:freak:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Old men who play with toy cars are all certified.

Send us all $100


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

ruralradio said:


> old men who play with toy cars are all certified.
> 
> Send us all $100


amen!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

y'alls leave me no option... time to break out the Samuel L. Jackson.






seriously. it's all about little toy cars.

--rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I notice a lot of people have been doing like me and are not posting much.People have become way too thin skinned on this board,when ever you post and have anything even slightly negative you have some little girl reporting you trying to get your banned.Just my opinion,thats if I am still entitled to one.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> It wasn't long ago I was ready to take leave and I changed my mind with the help of good friends on here.. I hate to see anyone leave upset.. Take sometime and chill out and rethink what your going to do.. I myself pray you stay.. Johnny


I'm w/ Johnny... Jerry... :thumbsup:
w/ ever U decide... Please, have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING/ HOLIDAYS.. :wave:

Pete... Because, We Care About U :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I notice a lot of people have been doing like me and are not posting much.People have become way too thin skinned on this board,when ever you post and have anything even slightly negative you have some little girl reporting you trying to get your banned.Just my opinion,thats if I am still entitled to one.


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

My first post should have said something like " I QUIT ....... for now. 

I will be back. I just really need a break.

P.S. I'm still in the Xmas Xchange.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it Jer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Glad to hear it Jer. :thumbsup:


Ditto, & A-OK Jerry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pete :freak::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> My first post should have said something like " I QUIT ....... for now.
> 
> I will be back. I just really need a break.
> 
> P.S. I'm still in the Xmas Xchange.



with out U Jerry...
It would be like; "The Xmas Exchange, that Never-Was" 

Bubba 123 (Pete ) :wave:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> I notice a lot of people have been doing like me and are not posting much.People have become way too thin skinned on this board,when ever you post and have anything even slightly negative you have some little girl reporting you trying to get your banned.Just my opinion,thats if I am still entitled to one.


It does not have to even be slightly negative to push some peoples buttons.
Unfortunately it's like that on many forums. Some are just a little worse than others.

It is an easy fix though. Either......

#1-you just stop posting....

or

#2-Give them free stuff! (or a super good deal)

Jealousy, sympathy, attention....lots of reasons some tend to create controversy amongst the crowds.

And it's all over toys!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

That's your cue, Al. 

No permanent damage done by whatever it was. (This stuff must all happen in chat. I never seem to see it.) Time to bring some Pink back into the lives of us less colorful hobbytalkers. You've always been one of my favorite posters. 

We'll leave the light on for you. :wave:

-- D


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I found this helps from time to time:

My Settings
Edit Ignore List
Type member name; click Okay

Never see their crap on your screen again.


----------

